# Neck Dissection again....weird swelling this time



## ipscec (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, been awhile since I've been here. I had a 'selective' neck dissection done last Tuesday as we found more cancer about 2 months ago. In Oct 2010 I had a TT with Modified Radical Neck Dissection on the right side. This time it was selective in level 6 and 7, left/center.

Anyway - I had some swelling above my incision last time, which was 7" long, but my surgeon had put in 2 drains and although it took time, I did heal. This time, my incision is about 5" and she did not put in any drains. I am exactly 6 days after surgery (which they did as outpatient) and I look like I swallowed a tangerine - seriously. It is in the center lower part of my neck. It's awful. I went back to work on Thursday, seeing as it was just outpatient surgery. I am tired for sure, but feel okay. It is not 'hot' to the touch but is red. Has anyone else had any swelling like this, it's just such a strange type of swelling, looks exactly like a smaller round ball in my throat. I can swallow okay, but of course the swelling is tight on my throat. No difficulty breathing. Follow up with surgeon on Thursday.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ipscec said:


> Hi Everyone, been awhile since I've been here. I had a 'selective' neck dissection done last Tuesday as we found more cancer about 2 months ago. In Oct 2010 I had a TT with Modified Radical Neck Dissection on the right side. This time it was selective in level 6 and 7, left/center.
> 
> Anyway - I had some swelling above my incision last time, which was 7" long, but my surgeon had put in 2 drains and although it took time, I did heal. This time, my incision is about 5" and she did not put in any drains. I am exactly 6 days after surgery (which they did as outpatient) and I look like I swallowed a tangerine - seriously. It is in the center lower part of my neck. It's awful. I went back to work on Thursday, seeing as it was just outpatient surgery. I am tired for sure, but feel okay. It is not 'hot' to the touch but is red. Has anyone else had any swelling like this, it's just such a strange type of swelling, looks exactly like a smaller round ball in my throat. I can swallow okay, but of course the swelling is tight on my throat. No difficulty breathing. Follow up with surgeon on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks!


Really it would be wise to at least put in a call. It could be a hematoma and probably should be drained.

Let us know and I am so so sorry you had to endure this again. I guess you will also have follow-up RAI?

I wondered where you were; it's been a while.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Really it would be wise to at least put in a call. It could be a hematoma and probably should be drained.


Agreed. I was told there was very little possibility of swelling, but if there was *any* I should immediately call my surgeon.


----------



## ipscec (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I did call last week and they said since she had to move some muscles around to get to the lymph nodes she would expect some swelling. I'm just not sure if it is to this extent. I did call and leave another message with her nurse this afternoon. I am sure I will hear from her tomorrow morning and I will let you know what they say!


----------

